
Ask HN: What's the best book on modern software testing? - xstartup
Lots of time has gone by, many research page published. Is there any book which explains the recent proven developments? Quick check etc... seem outside of my reach, I&#x27;ve never seen it in any book. Perhaps, my software testing methodology is dated by now.
======
henrik_w
A new book focused on developer testing, reviewed here:

[https://henrikwarne.com/2017/08/20/developer-
testing/](https://henrikwarne.com/2017/08/20/developer-testing/)

------
locococo
I am taking a software testing and maintenance class at my local university.
Our textbook is called „introduction to software testing“ by Amman and Offut.
It not only teaches how to test but how to properly design tests.

One of the authors is also my professor.

